# Welsh Rarebit



## Ishbel (Nov 20, 2004)

This snack is very tasty - and much better than 'ordinary' cheese on toast. If you add a poached egg to the final result, it then becomes 'Buck Rarebit'...  Rarebit is often written 'rabbit' -and I've often wondered whether that's the reason for the use of the word 'buck' in the more exotic version?!

WELSH RAREBIT

8 oz grated strong cheddar cheese
4 tablespns stout or beer (I use whatever is in the house!) The amount may need to be increased slightly, if the resulting rarebit is to thick.
2 oz butter
1 teaspn English mustard powder (quite strong and HOT)
1.5 tbsp plain flour
salt and pepper, to taste
Thick cut bread from an uncut loaf, ready to toast

(I use a double boiler to make this, but a friend just chucks it all in a saucepan together !)

Make a roux of the butter and flour. Season to your taste. Add the liquid, cheese and mustard and mix well, until cheese has fully melted and mixture has become a thick sauce.

Toast one side of the bread. Spread a generous amount of the mixture on the untoasted side and then put under a very hot grill until bubbling and golden!


----------



## Alix (Nov 20, 2004)

Cool! I always thought this included rabbit as you mentioned. I may try this for our football party tomorrow. It looks easy and good.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes, ma'am, this IS good!  And I do love English mustard!


----------



## kyles (Nov 21, 2004)

I grew up on Welsh rarebit, although my grandmother used to use milk instead of beer, much to my father's disgust!!!

Welsh Rabbit as a term was actually a slur, a bit of a dig at the Welsh. In Olde England the term "Welsh" was used to indicate something inferior, and rabbit was used as a bit of a joke as well. It was only later in the 1700's that the term rarebit was introduced.

Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------

